# St Matthews Passion



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Interesting article in the New York Times today. I was not aware of all those facts.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/14/...ion-has-more-humanity-than-anti-semitism.html


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Interesting, but unless your link is broken, shouldn't the heading be St. John Passion?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

jegreenwood said:


> Interesting, but unless your link is broken, shouldn't the heading be St. John Passion?


Except the article is discussing why St Matthew's Passion did not get a performance this year, but St. John's got five. And I think the OP is focusing on the St. Matthew's part.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If only TC had a Religious Music section where this kind of music could be discussed.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

hpowders said:


> If only TC had a Religious Music section where this kind of music could be discussed.


This is not about religion. Personally, I am agnostic.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Really? 2 paragraphs in the article mentioning them both followed by 20 paragraphs on the St. John Passion?

Edit - I'll leave it to Nevum to comment further should he wish.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The St. John Passion is tighter, more dramatic. Robert Schumann and his circles preferred the St. John over the St. Matthew.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Love both Bach's Passions. I'm going to listen to the St. John tomorrow. Seems sort of strange to impugn Bach's artistic integrity for setting the Bible to music but nothing escapes the PC beast these days it seems. If anything is 'antisemitic' I suppose it's the Bible but what do I know? I don't even write for the NYT.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Except the article is discussing why St Matthew's Passion did not get a performance this year, but St. John's got five. And I think the OP is focusing on the St. Matthew's part.


You should all move over here, till halfway this week you can see / hear it in all big city's.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

Some day, somebody who cares enough to do something about it is going to notice that a lot of (white) critics seem to have a lot more time for the alleged anti-Semitism of Bach's passions than for the truly vicious racism of "The Magic Flute" and THAT'S going to be fun.



Nevum said:


> This is not about religion. Personally, I am agnostic.


I on the other hand am agonistic.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Magnum Miserium said:


> Some day, somebody who cares enough to do something about it is going to notice that a lot of (white) critics seem to have a lot more time for the alleged anti-Semitism of Bach's passions than for the truly vicious racism of "The Magic Flute" and THAT'S going to be fun.


Most non-German speakers are totally unaware of this, I've found.


----------

